# 6 Mar Tog Charter Sign up Thread



## Talapia

Attendee List:

Talapia
SeaSalt
Keltik
Axon 
Anthony
Crawfish


Here are the trip details:

Date: Monday 6 Mar 06 
Location: Indian River Inlet Marina
Boat: Karen Sue
Dep Time: 7:00 am (please arrive by 6:45)
Cost: 6 people = $100 per person plus
tip for the mate
If we get 5 people (actually a little better)
the cost will be $125 per person plus tip.
Limit: 10 per person at 14"
Tackle: Boat has basic bottom fishing 
gear that is serviceable. 
Bait: All bait is provided. 

I will need a list of the folks who can
DEFINITELY GO. Then I will put them
in the order of who posted first (on
the other thread). After 2 days, if I 
still have open spots I will open it up to
everyone on P&S. Please post on this
thread so the process is transparent to
everyone. I do not want anybody thinking
they got hosed. Once the list is finalized, 
I will get personal/contact information
via PM. Thanks!

SeaSalt I got your message and you are
in as of now. Please post to confirm.


----------



## SeaSalt

Cool! Let me check with the warden, I mean my wife tonight and clear things up at work. I will confirm tonight or tomorrow morning.

thanks Talapia for putting this together.


----------



## CrawFish

I'm same as Seasalt. But I make the decision around the house, just that she handles the money.


----------



## Axon

I'm in, but i need to submit leave form and will know definitely on monday.


----------



## keltik

*Im in...*

Sign me up. Being single has it's benefits


----------



## Anthony

Sure why not. Can't pass up fishing with those guys.


----------



## SeaSalt

Confirmation complete. Put me down for some togs...


----------



## Tomasas

*price check*

If it's 100$ a person somebody will have to pay $150... price went up to $650... just an FYI


----------



## Talapia

Tomasas said:


> If it's 100$ a person somebody will have to pay $150... price went up to $650... just an FYI


Thanks Tomasas, Linda did not tell me when
I made the reservation. I hope those
NJ and NY guys leave some tog for us
regulars.


----------



## Tomasas

*I hear ya...*

 

also the captain moved the boat to the old/new location - 1st row from the inlet...

hopefully you guys will do good... it';s been incredible winter for tog so far...


----------



## CrawFish

*Carpool*

I know some of you from the N.VA area. I was just wondering if any of you interest in carpooling there? We can either go on Sunday day or nite. Is there anywhere you can stay around there, but don't cost a arm and a leg? Thanks in advance. Henry, I know u come down there and stay the night before. What do you recommend?


----------



## Talapia

CrawFish said:


> I know some of you from the N.VA area. I was just wondering if any of you interest in carpooling there? We can either go on Sunday day or nite. Is there anywhere you can stay around there, but don't cost a arm and a leg? Thanks in advance. Henry, I know u come down there and stay the night before. What do you recommend?


Yeah, I am too old now to be driving
down at 3 am and then fish all day 
and drive back. 

I usually stay at the Sleep Inn in Lewis,
with my wife. She usually tags along 
and goes to the outlets while I am fishing.
Just about everybody else swears
by the Econo Lodge in Rehoboth. They 
usually double or triple up and the price is 
just super super low. I think they said it was
around $20-$30 a night? I will be heading
down from my folks place near Ft Meade, MD
on Sunday evening. I am not sure when I 
will be hitting the road since I have my 
kids that weekend. Anthony and Axon
know a little bit more about the lodging
and I am sure they will jump in and offer
some tips.


----------



## Anthony

This time of year it shouldn't cost too much for a room on a sunday night. If my place was fixed up yet you would be more than welcome to stay here but unfortunately the landlord decided to be as lazy as he can about the situation . I'm not sure what the econo lodge is charging but I know it's cheap. Are you going to try and get some rock crabs Henry? I am thinking about getting some chowder clams if I can find them cheap.


----------



## Talapia

Anthony said:


> This time of year it shouldn't cost too much for a room on a sunday night. If my place was fixed up yet you would be more than welcome to stay here but unfortunately the landlord decided to be as lazy as he can about the situation . I'm not sure what the econo lodge is charging but I know it's cheap. Are you going to try and get some rock crabs Henry? I am thinking about getting some chowder clams if I can find them cheap.


Anthony, I was thinking about it. I do not
have any idea what is around right now
as I have not been crabbing since our last
tog trip on the Karen Sue. I will probably
just play it safe and get a bushel of female
blue claws from the DC Fish market. If
the tog are biting they should take cut 
blue claws and clams as fast as anything else.


----------



## SeaSalt

crawfish... carpool sounds like a good idea. I will need to check my schedule on Sunday, its about 50/50 right now... I'll let you know...

I'll go to Lotte and grab some blue crabs also...


----------



## SeaSalt

just called Econo Lodge... they are charging 44.99 for single room, got a winter deal on a suite for 50 bucks... sounds like same price as Sleep Inn... hmm....

Edit: called Sleep Inn also. They have a manager's special that weekend of 50 dollars for single room.


----------



## Talapia

SeaSalt said:


> crawfish... carpool sounds like a good idea. I will need to check my schedule on Sunday, its about 50/50 right now... I'll let you know...
> 
> I'll go to Lotte and grab some blue crabs also...


Don't worry about the blue claws, I will have
plenty You go to Lotte? That's about
10 min from my parents house.


----------



## Talapia

SeaSalt said:


> just called Econo Lodge... they are charging 44.99 for single room, got a winter deal on a suite for 50 bucks... sounds like same price as Sleep Inn... hmm....
> 
> Edit: called Sleep Inn also. They have a manager's special that weekend of 50 dollars for single room.


WOW the econo lodge is charging $50
a night during the winter now? 
They must be nuts! You can stay at
a super nice hotel for that much. The Sleep 
Inn is a very nice hotel.


----------



## CrawFish

Hey Mike, give me a call if you're going on the traveling and staying plan.


----------



## keltik

*Carpool*

Crawfish and Seasalt, I'd also be interested in carpooling and getting a room with you guys.


----------



## SeaSalt

looks like I won't be able to carpool with you guys. I need to stop by my parents after the trip. But, I'm willing to split a room... let me know... I got AAA so maybe I can get a discount. I'm not sure how many beds the suite in econo lodge had but that might be the cheapest route if we can fit 3 or 4 guys in. 50 bucks for a room divided by 4 guys is going to be around 13 bucks...


----------



## Anthony

Talapia said:


> Anthony, I was thinking about it. I do not
> have any idea what is around right now
> as I have not been crabbing since our last
> tog trip on the Karen Sue. I will probably
> just play it safe and get a bushel of female
> blue claws from the DC Fish market. If
> the tog are biting they should take cut
> blue claws and clams as fast as anything else.


A bushel of female blue claws is way too much bait. Half a bushel is more than enough plus I am sure that Capt John will have some crabs as well, but you should call to make sure. He had about a bucket of green and stone crabs last time I was there but he may have gone through them already. I will probably pick up some clams at Waterman's in west OC, I think they are 50 for 10 dollars.


----------



## SeaSalt

hey anthony and talapia,

let me know if I can contribute to the your bait purchase....


----------



## Talapia

Anthony said:


> A bushel of female blue claws is way too much bait. Half a bushel is more than enough plus I am sure that Capt John will have some crabs as well, but you should call to make sure. He had about a bucket of green and stone crabs last time I was there but he may have gone through them already. I will probably pick up some clams at Waterman's in west OC, I think they are 50 for 10 dollars.


Sounds good. The female crabs are 
actually very cheap there. Half a 
bushell of the smallest ones should
be around $25


----------



## keltik

I'll also chip in for the bait.


----------



## Talapia

SeaSalt said:


> hey anthony and talapia,
> 
> let me know if I can contribute to the your bait purchase....


Dont sweat it. If you happen to go by
Lotte though see if they have any conch.
They get them in every once in a while
and keep them by the live lobster/clam
tanks on the floor. Those are super
baits because they stay on the hook
forever. I guess I should warn you 
though...they stink! I mean they 
really stink...this is coming from someone
who eats Korean food all the time.


----------



## SeaSalt

I will make a trip to Lotte for conch... didn't know togs like them... 

stench don't bother me, besides I'm going to stop by my gym LifeTime and grab some nice plastic bags for togs and conch... 

what do you mean korean food stink? haa haa... believe me, I have 10 cans of lysol and candles in my house...


----------



## Anthony

Conch doesn't smell that bad, esp live ones. I've used conch before but think that clams would work better, esp this time of year. Conch definitely will stay on the hook for a while. I would like to try some crawfish and see how they work.


----------



## Talapia

Anthony said:


> Conch doesn't smell that bad, esp live ones. I've used conch before but think that clams would work better, esp this time of year. Conch definitely will stay on the hook for a while. I would like to try some crawfish and see how they work.


Anthony, ever been to Lotte in Ellicott 
City?...those suckers smell god awful.
Mabye there are some dead ones in
there causing the smell.


----------



## SeaSalt

i'll try to buy some mix bag of whatever Lotte has to offer...


----------



## Talapia

Guys please PM me a good contact number
for this trip. Thanks!


----------



## Axon

I'm in, now lets get some fish


----------



## Axon

anyone know how many can sleep in the econo inn's suite? Dont mind sharing a room but a bed is a different stroy.


----------



## SeaSalt

just called econo lodge.

their suite special is 50 bucks for first two person and each additional person is 10 dollars extra. Suite has two double beds and a sofa pull out. The lady also said, a cot will be provided for the extra person.

This option comes out to be 17.50 dollars a person.


----------



## CrawFish

SeaSalt said:


> just called econo lodge.
> 
> their suite special is 50 bucks for first two person and each additional person is 10 dollars extra. Suite has two double beds and a sofa pull out. The lady also said, a cot will be provided for the extra person.
> 
> This option comes out to be 17.50 dollars a person.


I like this deal. Who else is in? But no sharing bed.


----------



## Talapia

I am sleeping with my wife....don't know about the rest of ya.....smile


----------



## CrawFish

I'm sleeping in the car.


----------



## SeaSalt

No brokeback for me... i rather sleep in a cold concrete ashpalt in a sub zero temperature without blankets...

I'm in for this deal. Sounds like Crawfish is also. As I get Axon and Keltik's confirmation, I'll reserve it.

Does delaware charge tax for lodging? If so, it might be higher than 17.50...


----------



## keltik

*Sharing a room sounds good with me but...*

I'm not interested in making a sequel to brokeback so if beds are limited I can bring a sleeping bag.


----------



## Axon

BrokeBack mountain...I didn't know Al was coming


room sounds ok with me...smoking or non smoking? I perfer smoking. 8% DE hotel tax so $19 a person.

Is this the right econo lodge
http://www.choicehotels.com/ires/en...in=E&exp=&scity=Lewes&sort=&nadult=1&nchild=0

if so they have rooms with 2 queen beds for $40.46 +tax ($43.60) or 22 each and no one gets a cot or a couch and we could also split up smoking and non-smoking. I would perfer to pay the extra $3 and know everyone is comfortable.

what you guys think


----------



## SeaSalt

Axon, sounds great. I like your idea. 

I won't be arriving until probaly 10 or 11pm at night so if you guys will be there before, someone might have to check in before me, meaning they will have to reserve the room. 

I don't smoke so I prefer a non-smoking room. I guess Axon won't be my roommate...  

On the side note: sleep in price is 50 bucks for a room, I heard they have nicer rooms....


----------



## Talapia

SeaSalt said:


> Axon, sounds great. I like your idea.
> 
> I won't be arriving until probaly 10 or 11pm at night so if you guys will be there before, someone might have to check in before me, meaning they will have to reserve the room.
> 
> I don't smoke so I prefer a non-smoking room. I guess Axon won't be my roommate...
> 
> On the side note: sleep in price is 50 bucks for a room, I heard they have nicer rooms....


Not even close....
On another note, I just got off the phone with Capt Nadelka of the Karen
Sue...bait is looking real good. He said that he has been able to trap
plenty of green crabs and Jonah crabs and that he will have clams as 
well. He said that he will not have blue crabs so I will bring a 
few dozen just for the heck of it.


----------



## Anthony

Do you know if he will have live clams or frozen surf clams? I don't mind picking up some live ones.


----------



## SeaSalt

surf clams? does it look like the ones you get at sushi restaurants?


----------



## keltik

I don't smoke either so looks like Axon will be getting a room to himself


----------



## Talapia

Anthony said:


> Do you know if he will have live clams or frozen surf clams? I don't mind picking up some live ones.


Anthony, I did not ask. I told him that 
we would probably bring some crabs
and clams and he said that he has
plenty of greens and jonah's and clams.
He did say that the tog have been
biting clams over crabs a lot more lately.
I have seen him bring a bushel basket 
of live clams and also seen him bring
frozen bags....The good thing is that he
confirmed that the Jonah crabs are still
around and in very good numbers.


----------



## CrawFish

Axon, I'll stay with you. I'm a smoker also, well socially. I like my own bed, not a cot.


----------



## Anthony

I'll bring some anyway, it's only ten bucks. Can't wait for this trip, just hope the tog are hungry.


----------



## SeaSalt

keltik, looks like you are rooming with me. Let me know if you want to stay at Sleep Inn, its much nicer place. Its probaly going to cost about 25 to 30 dollars.


----------



## keltik

I haven't heard back from Crawfish but I think we're commuting together to the hotel. If the hotels are close to each other I wouldn't mind paying a little extra for a nicer room.


----------



## Axon

Kewl Teo,

I dont care which place we stay at lets just decide today so we can make reservations.


----------



## SeaSalt

Sleep Inn!! better to be comfortable for 5 more bucks...


----------



## CrawFish

Common guys... just the decide. I don't care which one. We only going to spend abou 5 or 6 hours in it.


----------



## SeaSalt

Sleep Inn it is. 

I'm not sure how the check in works but I will be arriving there around 10pm to 11pm. So, if check in is required by the person who reserved it, I cannot reserve it.


----------



## Axon

TEO,

I will reserve our room tonight


----------



## Axon

room is reserved for me and Teo


----------



## Axon

weather for monday

Mon
N winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 4 ft.


----------



## bumsrim

*Wow You Guy Have A Big Pirty!*

Have a good day !
don't forget the fishreport.


----------



## catman

Hope you guys have a great trip. You're going to need some good sea legs.


----------



## keltik

Room is reserved for Seasalt and I.


----------



## SeaSalt

thanks keltik... I'll give you a call at night to find out what room we are staying in on Sunday.... did I tell you I snore like a bear? j/k...


----------



## keltik

No worries I talk in my sleep. J/k  

I'll talk to you on Sunday.


----------



## Talapia

bumsrim said:


> Have a good day !
> don't forget the fishreport.


Hey Brian, did you ever get out on the 
Jil Carrie?


----------



## Talapia

If things work out right, I will be heading
down early Sunday afternoon. Would like 
to get there by 4pm....throw my gear
in the room and head off to do some
crabbing. If they are in I will probably 
be out there for at least 4 -6 hrs. 
If anybody wants to join me just call
me on my cell phone when you get out 
there and I will let you know if the crabs
are there and if so, directions on how to
get to my location....

Here are a few hundred from one of my crabbing 
trips a few months ago. 

Obviously the more traps you have out the better.
If I have 12 traps out and the crabs are not thick
I will usually leave them in the water for about
15 min before checking them...usually will get anywhere
from 1-3 crabs a pull. The goal is to have enough traps
where you stay relatively active. With 12-15 traps you 
can work your string of traps and by the time you are 
done it is almost time to start at the beginning again.
If the crabs are in thick then you will have to check 
them about every 10 min or the crabs will eat away
your bait too fast. On a real good bite I can get
3-8 crabs per pull. The size of the crabs will vary 
depending upon the time of year. Last fall I caught about
a bushel and a half of crabs which were about green crab
size. This past Dec the crabs I was catching were about
fiddler crab sized. I only had 1/4 of a 5 gallon bucket full of them
and it did not look like much...but there were several 
hundred in there and they were more than enough 
for 6 guys to limit out on. The crabs in the pic below
were the green crab sized ones. There is a 5 gallon
bucket in the background. If they are there, catching crabs
is about as much fun as catching the tog.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Man you guys are killing me!!!!! Good luck on the trip! Come on April!!


----------



## SeaSalt

Weather Update

Monday: A chance of snow before noon, then a chance of rain. Partly cloudy, with a high around 44. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

NW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 2 TO 3 FT.


2 to 3 ft see means I should be medicated? Also, is this a rain or snow or shine event?


----------



## Talapia

SeaSalt said:


> Weather Update
> 
> Monday: A chance of snow before noon, then a chance of rain. Partly cloudy, with a high around 44. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
> 
> NW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 2 TO 3 FT.
> 
> 
> 2 to 3 ft see means I should be medicated? Also, is this a rain or snow or shine event?


SeaSalt, I can tell that you do not go 
fishing in the winter too often....  

Charters never cancel due to rain or 
snow. Only rough seas. I always 
medicate. Why take a chance? If you
are going to use dramamine or something
like that, I always recommend taking one
the night before and another about
1-2 hrs prior to departure. Of course
bring wet weather gear...especially on
the Karen Sue...that boat gets a lot
of spray into the boat.

P.S. this is the forecast that I go on:

MON
N WINDS 10 TO 15 KT...BECOMING NE 5 TO 10 KT IN THE AFTERNOON...
THEN BECOMING N 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 3 TO 4 FT. A CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE
AFTERNOON. 

Winds look good and 3-4 foot seas are about the norm for a 
Karen Sue trip. Keep in mind that the weather is hardly ever
as forecasted from my experience. It is just a guide. When 
you get out there it could be 2-3 foot seas or 4-5 foot seas.
The key to reading sea height is to look at the wave 
intervals. A 6 foot sea with spaced out waves can feel
like 1-2 foot seas depending on the intervals. Some of the
smoothest days I have ever been out on the ocean have
been on "high sea" days with long period waves. Of course
that works both ways...3-4 foot seas with very short interval waves
can make half the boat sick and beat you to death.


----------



## SeaSalt

talapia, its my first time going on winter charter.  

how about a friendly wager for this trip? biggest fish in length? and most fish? I'm sure I'm just going to be donating this money.


----------



## catman

SeaSalt said:


> talapia, its my first time going on winter charter.  .


It can get pretty cold out there especially just standing in one place. My experience has been that warm feet mean you're warm all over. Wear the warmest boots you can find. If your feet get cold the whole trip can be ruined. Take it from one who knows all too well. 

Hope you guys have a fantastic trip.


----------



## SeaSalt

thanks catman!!


----------



## Talapia

SeaSalt said:


> talapia, its my first time going on winter charter.
> 
> how about a friendly wager for this trip? biggest fish in length? and most fish? I'm sure I'm just going to be donating this money.


We used to have a boat pool but lately 
have gone without. To be honest, it never
really added any fun to the event. We 
can ask the guys on the way out and see
what they want to do. Listen to catman
on the cold weather gear. In winter fishing
it is important to stay dry and block the wind.
The wind is what will really do you in on a 
cold day. layers are a must but your outer
layer should be something that will block
the wind out. I have several pair of 
neoprene gloves so if you don't have any
I have got you covered. Regular gloves 
get wet and then you may as well not 
even have them on.


----------



## bumsrim

*sorry to late reponse*

I have been the jil carrie 2weeks ago, fishing was very good.
i got 9 over5lbs , not bad at all.

I'm so busy to the tax report and working for my job now. 
Henry cach 20lbs tog! good luck to you .

I have one more trip to the jil carrie at 3/12 sunday. lets see what happen.

see ya



Talapia said:


> Hey Brian, did you ever get out on the
> Jil Carrie?


----------



## Anthony

Forecast is looking sweet.

http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmtbltn.pl?file=forecasts/marine/coastal/an/anz650.txt


----------



## Talapia

Well just got back from the fishing trip...
Ever see that commerical on ABC
wide world of sports..."The agony of Defeat"?

Yeah, that basically sums up our trip today.
The fish would not bite today for anything.

Super rough day. KeltiK and SeaSalt
caught the most fish today. We tried
3 different drops and did not get a singled
keeper until about 1pm! 
Axon had a bit of bad luck as he caught
at least 5 or 6 fish that were undersized.
He did pull out 3 nice ones on the last drop.
Our last drop was fairly good and we 
were all putting fish in the box...time
just ran out on us... 

One bright note was that we did catch
plenty of rock crabs from my spot
on Sunday night, so I know they are
still there. It was also cold as all get
out all day long...until we started coming
in of course...


----------



## Singletjeff

That Keltik has full of Beginners luck....he outfished me when I took him last weekend too. I think we're all giving him too many secrets, maybe its time he learned a little the hard way LOL


----------



## CrawFish

Hey Talapia, thanks for setting the trip up. It's was good meeting and fishing with you and the new guys, and always a pleasure with Anthony and Axon. Maybe next time I get to catch a fish or 2. Them togs are hard to catch.


----------



## Hat80

*It ain't your daddies Yak fish'in......*



CrawFish said:


> Them togs are hard to catch.


.....   snicker, snicker

Better luck next time guys.  Just remember, a bad day on the water is better then a great day at work! .....Hat


----------



## catman

Talapia said:


> ..........................
> Our last drop was fairly good and we
> were all putting fish in the box...time
> just ran out on us...


What do you mean by time running out? I hope it was because of darkness and not the captain.


----------



## SeaSalt

Thanks Talapia for setting this up. It was a good trip and nice to meet everyone. It was very nice of you, Axon, Anthony to give away your fish so Keltik, Crawdaddy and I can take home more...  thanks!


----------



## Axon

Was nice to be on/near the water again. Teo thanks for the ride and you'll do better next time.

Henry, you are the man thanks for getting this together.

SeaSalt, I would rather a few went home with several fish then everyone go home with a couple.

Keltik, nice to meet ya and I'm sure we'll cross paths again.

Now to Anthony....LEAVE the F'n food saver home, I bet you had a banna in your pocket too.


----------



## SeaSalt

Axon said:


> Now to Anthony....LEAVE the F'n food saver home, I bet you had a banna in your pocket too.


Actually, I saw the captain himself eat a banana on the boat...


----------



## Talapia

Man, all you guys are lucky! I was 
crying when I saw how much my wife
had spent out the Rehobeth outlets
while we were out fishing.... 

I always say..."Do you know how many
custom rods I could have got with 
that money?" And then she looks at
me like I am crazy....


----------



## keltik

Although we didn't catch as many as we wanted I still had a blast hanging out with everyone. 

Axon, Seasalt, Crawfish, Anthony and Talapia thanks for trip and hope to fish with all of you again.

Here are some pictures from the trip.  

Tog Trip Photos


----------



## Talapia

Nice pics KeltiK! What kind of camera
were you using?


----------



## keltik

*Camera*

I have a 7.2MP Casio EX-Z750 its great for ever type of enviorment.


----------



## catman

Nice pics and some nice tog. There's some real good eatin' there. Looking forward to my tog trip. Till then it'll have to be perch.


----------



## Anthony

It was nice meeting Keltik and SeaSalt, hopefully I'll fish with you guys again. It was good seeing the rest of the gang. Fishing was real slow until the last drop and we only stayed there for a little over an hour. Don't worry Teo, your day will come. And don't worry Mike, I got a priest to bless the food saver . Hopefully the next trip will be better.


----------

